# Stechmückenlarven in neu angelegtem Teich - was tun?



## d65 (8. Juni 2007)

Hallo allerseits,

wir habe ein Problem mit Stechmückenlarven.

Wir haben vor zwei Wochen einen neuen Teich angelegt. Standort ist der Westrand von München, Einfamilienhaus-Gegend mit eher wenig bis keinen anderen Wasserkörpern. Der Teich ist ca 3 m lang und 2 m breit, an der tiefsten Stelle bis ca 80 cm runter, am Rand eine breite Zone mit 20-40 cm tiefen Gegenden und mit Folie ausgelegt. Wir haben etwa 20 Pflanzen eingesetzt, von __ Wasserpest bis Seerose, was Kölle und der Aldi-Aktionstag gerade so her gaben. Als Substrat ist Sand drin, hauptsächlich Quarzsand, ca. 1mm Körnung, und was eben in den Töpfen der Pflanzen drin war. Außerdem kamen etliche Kieselsteine hinein, die beim Aushub der Grube zum Vorschein kamen (Wer auf der Oberbayrischen Schotterebene lebt weiß was ich meine). Mit den Kieseln kam vermutlich auch eine Spur Mutterboden mit rein, ganz sauber kriegt man die ja nicht. Gefüllt wurde mit Leitungswasser. Ich gehe also davon aus, dass das Wasser im Moment ziemlich eutrophiert ist. Ich hoffe das im Laufe der Zeit durch abschöpfen von __ Wasserlinsen, Wasserpest etc. in den Griff zu bekommen.

An tierischem Leben im Wasser hatten wir bisher einen __ Rückenschwimmer, der am zweiten Tag vorbei kam, aber mittlerweile leider wieder weitergezogen ist. Und eben, gestern (bei uns Feiertag) zum ersten Mal aufgefallen, Stechmückenlarven in allen Größen, der Uferbereich wimmelt nur so. Die stellen ein großes Problem dar, da die Gegend sehr dicht besiedelt ist (Wenn ich lese:"Gartenteich - an der Terasse oder an der Grundstücksgrenze?" kann ich nur sagen "beides") und außerdem Allergiker mit Reaktionen auf Mückenstiche in der Familie leben.

Was leider völlig fehlt sind Räuber - noch nicht mal __ Wasserläufer haben den neuen Speiseplatz bisher entdeckt. Zwar __ fliegen durchaus ab und zu __ Libellen über den Teich, aber gegen die Stechmückenlarven hilft das ja frühestens was, wenn Larven ausschlüpfen (Ist das überhaupt die Jahreszeit dafür?). 

Was also tun? Irgendwie müssen die Stechmückenlarven im Zaum gehalten werden, und zwar schnell (siehe oben).

Libellenlarven oder entsprechende __ Käfer kann man ja leider nicht kaufen und andere Leute mit Teich in der Gegend, wo man vielleicht was fangen könnte, kenne ich nicht.

Als letzte Möglichkeit bleibt natürlich ein paar Fische einzusetzen (ohne sie dann zu füttern?), aber das wollte ich eigentlich nicht, um der heimischen Insekten- und vielleicht sogar Amphibienwelt eine Chance zu geben. 

Ansonsten ist mir nur noch Bacillus Thuringiensis (BT)-Toxin eingefallen, was ja angeblich nur auf Stechmückenlarven wirkt. Aber so richtig wohl ist mir bei dem Gedanken auch nicht.

Entsprechende Internetseiten vermerken nur, dass in einem gesunden Teich Mückenlarven keine Chance haben. Das hilft uns aber nicht weiter, da wir nicht monatelang warten können, bis sich vielleicht hoffentlich ein Gleichgewicht einstellt, w.g. Allergien.

Vielleicht hat hier im Forum jemand eine Idee? Vielen Dank für etwaige Hilfe.

Gruß aus München


----------



## karsten. (8. Juni 2007)

*AW: Stechmückenlarven in neu angelegtem Teich - was tun?*

Hallo

eigentlich sollte ich antworten 

einfach abwarten ! und darauf verweisen 

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/4929/?q=m%FCcken

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/1015/?q=m%FCcken

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/4142/?q=sekt


Die beste Variante ist Geduld !

aber wenn der "Druck" vom den Nachbarn zu groß wird 

setz doch erstmal Einen kleinen Fisch ein 

um die Mücken wird sich dann schon gekümmert

es kann auch sein , dass Deine Erstbefüllung den Fressfeinden noch nicht gefällt und die Mücken eben nicht so wählerisch waren .
manchmal kann auch eine Impfung mit Teichwasser die Sache etwas beschleunigen . 
Einfach eine große Trinkflasche an geeignetem Gewässer füllen.

Den Mückenmitteln traue ICH nicht .


mfG


----------



## Juleli (8. Juni 2007)

*AW: Stechmückenlarven in neu angelegtem Teich - was tun?*

Hallo,
Tja - ich würde sagen: Mückenschutzmittel (z. B. Autan) und Fliegengitter vor die Fenster. Ansonsten: Abwarten und Tee trinken. Irgendwann wird sich das ganze einpendeln und jetzt mal ehrlich: wer kann sich schon bei 35 Grad in Ruhe auf die Terasse setzen, wenn kein einziger Windhauch da ist? Das hält ja kein Mensch aus!


----------



## d65 (8. Juni 2007)

*AW: Stechmückenlarven in neu angelegtem Teich - was tun?*

Viele  Dank erst mal für die Hinweise. 
@ Karsten: Die Forenbeiträge hatte ich über die Suchfunktion schon gefunden. Aber bisher beruhigt mich das noch gar nicht. Wie gesagt, wir haben jetzt jede Menge von den Biestern im Wasser. Sollten die ersten Stiche auf der Terrasse erfolgen, dann ist es wohl aus mit dem fischfreien Naturteich. Wenn einmal einer drin ist kann ich den Kindern schlecht erklären, dass wir ihn dann irgendwann nicht mehr brauchen und ihn in die Mülltonne befördern....
Hab jetzt mal ein paar Liter aus einem größeren Tümpel in der Gegend reingeschüttet, mal sehen ob es hilft.

@ Juleli: Klar, irgendwann schon. Wenn aber ein Mückenstich wg. Allergie Monate zum abheilen braucht, die ganze Zeit juckt und Narben hinterlässt, dann fehlt einem da so ein wenig die Geduld....

Schöne Grüße

Steffen


----------



## karsten. (8. Juni 2007)

*AW: Stechmückenlarven in neu angelegtem Teich - was tun?*



			
				d65 schrieb:
			
		

> ....Wenn einmal einer drin ist kann ich den Kindern schlecht erklären, dass wir ihn dann irgendwann nicht mehr brauchen und ihn in die Mülltonne befördern....n




   also wenn Einer seinen Job gemacht hat .......
bin ICH wirklich der ALLERLETZTE der in in die Mülltonne befördern würde !

aber um sämtliche Labereien von Unkundigen entgegen zu wirken könnte auch ich mich entschließen z.B. einen __ Goldfisch zu verleihen   

vielleicht findest Du Jemanden in Deinem Umfeld  


wenn alle Stricke reißen , das heißt wenn Deine Nachbarn mit weißen Kapuzen und brennenden Kreuzen kommen ......

schütt ein paar Topfen Speiseöl auf´s Wasser dass killt die gerade schlüpfenden Mücken und baut sich relativ schnell ab


aber erst wenn die Kreuze brennen !

mit freundlichem Gruß


----------



## Doris (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Stechmückenlarven in neu angelegtem Teich - was tun?*

Ein Hallo nach München

Wir haben __ Moderlieschen bei uns im Teich und somit eigentlich sehr wenige Mücken.
Diese kleinen Fische fressen die Larven und die Mücken. Abends sieht man sie besonders oft aus dem Wasser springen um die Mücken oberhalb der Wasseroberfläche zu erwischen.
Einige wenige Moderlieschen reichen allerdings schon aus, denn sie vermehren sich recht gut und schnell


----------



## ra_ll_ik (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Stechmückenlarven in neu angelegtem Teich - was tun?*



> Klar, irgendwann schon. Wenn aber ein Mückenstich wg. Allergie Monate zum abheilen braucht, die ganze Zeit juckt und Narben hinterlässt, dann fehlt einem da so ein wenig die Geduld....



Wenn die Allergie so extrem ausgeprägt ist, dann hilft allerdings nur eines.  

Den Teich wieder zuschütten und eventuell ein kleines Wasserspiel installieren.

Auch wenn Räuber eingesetzt werden, Mückenfrei wird so ein Teich auf keinen Fall.....


----------



## Silke (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Stechmückenlarven in neu angelegtem Teich - was tun?*

Hallo Ralf,
da widerspreche ich dir mal ganz schnell. Ich möchte behaupten, dass meine beiden Teiche mückenfrei sind. Die Mücken, die in unserem Garten sind, kommen alle aus der Regentonne. Wenn, dann müsste man den ganzen Garten mückenfrei machen, was natürlich unmöglich ist, da sie ja auch von nebenan einfliegen.
Ich selbst und auch meine Kinder nehmen regelmässig Wasserproben (nur so zum Spaß und aus Entdeckerfreude) und wir haben noch keine einzige Mückenlarve gefunden. Allerdings jede Menge anderer Wasserräuber.


----------



## homartens (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Stechmückenlarven in neu angelegtem Teich - was tun?*

Hallo,
ich kann Silkes Aussage nur bestätigen. Mein Teich ist auch frei von Mückenlarven. 
Ich kann Steffen aber verstehen. 
Als ich unseren Teich neu angelegt habe, sind die Mücken schon beim Füllen anwesend gewesen und haben für Nachwuchs gesorgt. Im 1. Sommer war der Teich voll von Mückenlarven. Die Kinder haben dann aus irgendwelchen Tümpeln Libellenlarven und anderes Getier angeschleppt. Den Rest hat die Natur selbst erledigt. Schon im 2. Frühjahr / Sommer gab's keine Mückenlarven mehr im Teich. Es herrscht ein gegenseitiges Fressen und gefressen werden. Die __ Molche fressen die Libellenlarven - egal wie groß, die Libellenlarven fressen die __ Rückenschwimmer, die Rückenschwimmer die __ Fliegen, ... macht echt Spaß da zuzusehen.
Für den neu angelegten Teich bedeutet dies abwarten und die Natur machen lassen. Etwas nachhelfen kann aber nicht schaden und bereitete zumindest meinen Kindern einen riesen Spaß.


----------



## Eckhard Wolf (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Stechmückenlarven in neu angelegtem Teich - was tun?*

Hallo,
hatte voriges Jahr das gleiche Problem bei meinem
neu angelegten Teich. Zunächst habe ich die Mückenlarven
mit einem Cacher "bearbeitet", waren aber zu viele.
Eines Morgens waren alle wie auf Kommando verschwunden,
ohne Ausnahme. Wie bei vielen anderen Teich-Problemen
hilft of das Mittel G e d u l d.
Gruß
E.Wolf


----------



## d65 (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Stechmückenlarven in neu angelegtem Teich - was tun?*

3 Wochen später...

Nun sind seit Teichbefüllung 5 Wochen vergangen und das Problem mit den Stechmückenlarven hat sich weitgehend gelöst.  

Wir haben verschiedene Dinge probiert.

- Am Tag nach absetzen der ursprünglichen Nachricht habe ich aus einem Weiher in der Nähe einige Liter Wasser geholt und unseren Teich damit angeimpft. Da war glaube ich auch eine Libellenlarve mit drin, die habe ich aber nie wieder gesehen, ich weiß also nicht ob sie es überlebt hat.

- Wir haben mit dem Kescher fleißig größere Schwärme der Mückenlarven rausgezogen. Obwohl wir da ein beträchtliches Gewusel im Netz hatten, hatte ich allerdings nicht den Eindruck, das an den Tagen drauf deutlich weniger Larven da waren.

- Wir haben alle Mückenschiffchen (das sind die Gelege von Culex-Stechmücken), die wir finden konnten, von der Oberfläche abgesammelt.

- Wir haben Geduld aufgebracht, auch wenn es schwer fiel.

Wärend der dritten und vierten Woche hat sich bezüglich der Larvenanzahl nicht viel geändert. Nur kamen neben den Culex-Larven (die klassischen, die von der Oberfläche herunter hängen) auch noch solche von Anopheles dazu, die zum Atmen waagrecht an der Oberfläche liegen. Diese "Malariamücken"-Larven sind unter der Lupe eigentlich ganz hübsch, mit viel grün, aber haben wollten wir sie lieber trotzdem nicht. Auch Puppen der Mücken waren bald häufig zu sehen, so dass ich davon ausgehe, dass es auch etliche geschafft haben, die Entwicklung abzuschließen. 

Nach der vierten Woche war plötzlich ein Wendepunkt erreicht, die Zahl der Stechmückenlarven ging drastisch runter, so dass die paar Mücken die es jetzt noch schaffen könnten zu schlüpfen wohl keinen großen Unterschied mehr machen im Vergleich zu dem, was sowieso in den Regentonnen der Nachbarschaft lebt. Jetzt sind nur noch einige Exemplare am Rand zwischen dem Kies und zwischen den Wasserpflanzen, aber keine Schwärme mehr da.

Warum genau es sich verbessert hat ist mir nach wie vor unklar. Kann sein dass das Absammeln mitgeholfen hat, so dass der Nachwuchs irgendwann weggeblieben ist und die anderen Teichtiere dann den Rest erledigt haben. 

Denn andere Teichtiere sind durchaus zahlreich dazu gekommen. Der __ Rückenschwimmer, der uns ganz am Anfang besucht hatte war anscheinend eine "die", denn eines Tages haben wir zahlreiche Babies bzw. juvenile Tiere entdeckt. Zumindest einer von denen ist auch noch da. So ähnlich war es mit einem __ Wasserläufer, der mal vorbei kam. Gestern habe ich eine Köcherfliegenlarve entdeckt, wir haben ca 3 mm rote Rennkugeln (ich tippe auf Milben) und 2 kleine Käferarten. Wasserflöhe haben gerade eine Bevölkerungsexplosion, vielleicht fressen die den Mücken auch das Futter weg. Außerdem sind auch Hüpferlinge und Zuckmückenlarven drin, so wie einige bei denen ich mir noch nicht sicher bin ob es Larven von __ Kleinlibellen oder __ Eintagsfliegen sind, jedenfalls haben sie hinten drei Fortsätze.

Schlussendlich, vielen Dank an Karsten, Eckhard und alle anderen, die zur Geduld geraten haben. Zumindest vorläufig ist unser Stechmückenlarvenproblem keines mehr.  

Steffen


----------

